# ok military types, show off the insignia



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 19, 2012)

ok grunts, jarheads, squids, coasties, airedales and the like, dig up the patches, insignias and such, post "associations" you belong to or links to your unit sites and such. where did ya serve , what did ya do?


----------



## fossil (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh, Mike, you don't want me to try to describe a 30+-year career in pictures of patches, plaques, coffee mugs, ball caps, whatever.  I'll put up two pics.  There will be many folks who've not really much of a clue exactly what they're looking at...and that's cool, why should they?  No big deal.  But there will be a few who know.


----------



## pdf27 (Mar 20, 2012)

Never went anywhere hot & sandy with friendly locals while I was in (bit of an accidental war-dodger, and been out for a few months now), so I'll just put my various cap-badges up...


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 20, 2012)

How about pics of you guyz in uniform too dammit....:D


----------



## Jags (Mar 20, 2012)

The Bounty Hunters:

As far as awards, pins, detachments - I would have to dig them up.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 20, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> How about pics of you guyz in uniform too dammit....:D


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 20, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> View attachment 63617


----------



## pdf27 (Mar 20, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> How about pics of you guyz in uniform too dammit....:D


Don't think I have any - must be so ugly the camera cracked. Closest I've got is one of me at the end of the Rock Run in Gibraltar (2.6 miles, 1200 ft climb) in sports kit with my rocket pouch on looking VERY sweaty, and some photos of a series of bushes (one of which might contain me) putting in an attack.


----------



## fossil (Mar 20, 2012)

My places of business through the years:  (of course I had others that didn't float interspersed along the way)


----------



## Jags (Mar 20, 2012)

For those that don't know...I had the privilege to share one of those flat tops with Fossil. Same cruise, same time.

(bottom - middle pic.  USS Ranger)


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 20, 2012)

Our unit hitched a ride with Fossil's friends. I came later.On Pan Am.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 20, 2012)

I have a "soft spot"for for Navy men....
	

		
			
		

		
	



I come from a "Navy" family.....
But they would not take me when I tried to join dammit...
Wonder where I would be today if I got in.....


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 20, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> Wonder where I would be today if I got in.....


 
The brig?


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 20, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Our unit hitched a ride with Fossil's friends. I came later.On Pan Am.
> 
> View attachment 63630
> View attachment 63631


 

The guy in the last photo on the right looks just like my dad....back in his navy dayz...


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok. One pic from Basic Combat Training at Ft Dix, NJ in 1971...The other is the insignia we wore at Headquarters, Headquarters Battery, V Corps Artillery at Cambrai-Fritsche Kaserne in Darmstadt Germany in 72 & 73. MOS (2) - 05B20 Radio Operator & 05C20 - Radio Teletype Operator...Spent 6, 2-week tours in the infamous Red Mud of Graffenwoehr & a couple more in "the field" in the Fulda Gap, makin the Russkis nervous...


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 20, 2012)

Marine 2d Tank Battalion Bosnia.

Semper Fidelis

Pete

There now the photos uploaded


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 20, 2012)

actually i feel kinda dumb right about now, have to hook up my old computer to dig out my old military photo's, will do so soon but i probably should have discovered this before i started the thread


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 20, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> actually i feel kinda dumb right about now, have to hook up my old computer to dig out my old military photo's, will do so soon but i probably should have discovered this before i started the thread


 
Don't worry I am still looking for the box with all my photos as I didn't have a computer to put them on at the time !


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 20, 2012)

Don't feel bad. All of mine are old slides that I had to do with a florescent flashlight on a scanner when after 35 years all of a sudden I had to get a unit website up in 18 days. I wish they had been photos.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Mar 21, 2012)

stoveguy2esw said:


> actually i feel kinda dumb right about now, have to hook up my old computer to dig out my old military photo's, will do so soon but i probably should have discovered this before i started the thread



Cough up the photos.......:D


----------



## jackatc1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Brotherbart I too hitched a ride on the USNS Walker, on my way to Korea, Jan 1953.

Yeah I am old, but I still make it to the woods, with my 12 year old 372XP


----------



## jimbom (Mar 22, 2012)

Battalion(62), SEABEE Team(6207), SEABEE Unit(401) tours in four years. First tour was at this location:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chau_Doc

I was still 22 years old and an Ensign when I returned from the Chau Doc area deployment.  Robbed of our youth, we were.  But, I was privileged to serve four years in the SEABEEs.  Wonderful group.


----------

